# Hope Chest



## Mike (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks like im going to have to build a couple of these so i was wondering is anyone has some plans or can reconmend a Book or a good source for a set of plans.

Thanks in advance 
Mike


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Mike, Here is a link to one from a site that I have purchased plans from before. Not sure if its what you're looking for or not. I think they have one called a blanket chest also.

http://www.furnitureplans.com/pi_products/1100

John


----------

